# ALSA e sto amixer

## Yans

gento ho seguito il howto passo a passo queste sarà la 4 volta che provo a installare alsa me ho sempre avuto lo stesso problema quando do amixer ottengo questo errore "amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory" ho seguito i consigli del howto ma niente sempre la stessa cosa non so cosa fare la skeda tra l'altro e un SBlive per cioe non so proprio dove sta il problema....

qualcuno ha qualche idea oppure e riuscito a far andare alsa ?

Grazie...

----------

## cerri

Che sk hai? Che moduli carichi?

----------

## Josuke

Io ho fatto andare alsa senza problemi..ora..se magari pasti esattamente cosa hai fatto tu posso dirti se hai dimenticato qualcosa o se il tuo problema è totalmente inspiegabile in questo univero   :Wink:   (ps. bella la frase di ARMS hehe)

----------

## Yans

ma ho seguito la guida prima di tutto ho compilato il kernel con Sound Card Support come M nella opzione sound e tutti gli altri gli ho tolti poi ho installato alsa-drivers ecc ecc fino a amixer .....

----------

## Josuke

Si ma io non ho seguito guide quindi non so cosa tu abbia fatto..almeno dammi il link alla guida che hai seguito tu così vedo che cosa hai fatto

----------

## Yans

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Si ma io non ho seguito guide quindi non so cosa tu abbia fatto..almeno dammi il link alla guida che hai seguito tu così vedo che cosa hai fatto

 

ciao .. ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## cerri

Sei sicuro di aver decommentato il modulo giusto per la tua sk audio?

----------

## Yans

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di aver decommentato il modulo giusto per la tua sk audio?

 

Sono sicuro il modulo della scheda ALSA lo carica solo che la scheda rimane muta e c'e bisogno di far andare sto amixer che pero mi da quel errore e non ne vengo fuori ....

----------

## bsolar

Non ho ancora capito che scheda audio è e le versioni in ballo (ALSA e kernel).

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora capito che scheda audio è e le versioni in ballo (ALSA e kernel).

 

Beh, io sono gia' due volte che lo chiedo.

/me rinuncia.

----------

## Yans

scusate pensavo che avevo gia postato il nome della scheda   :Wink: 

la scheda e una Creative SB Live! il modulo e il solito emu10k1 ....

grazie per le risposte...

----------

## Josuke

heheh ok il problema sembra semplicemente essere che i canali sono ancora muti e con alsamixer dovresti attivarli...se comunque stai emulando oss con alsa cosa che mi mi sembra di aver capito tu stia facendo dovrebbe andare bene un qualsiasi altro mixer come gnome-volume-control....se va sei a cavallo e di quell'altro mixer te ne puoi altamente fregare....

Se comunque la soluzione non ti aggrada si può provare a vedere che problemi ha sto alsamixer    :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata qui

Lancia il comando

```
# modprobe snd-card-emu10k1

# lsmod
```

e posta l'output prodotto.

Inoltre: *On Gentoo Docs has been wrote:*   

> You should also verify that /etc/devfsd.conf has the alsa devices and permissions correctly registered. 
> 
> Code listing 2.9: /etc/devfsd.conf
> 
> # ALSA/OSS stuff
> ...

 

----------

## enx89

 *Yans wrote:*   

> scusate pensavo che avevo gia postato il nome della scheda  
> 
> la scheda e una Creative SB Live! il modulo e il solito emu10k1 ....
> 
> grazie per le risposte...

 

Ma il driver che usi è quello della creative?quello che installi con 

```
emerge emu10k1
```

? Quello non credo  sia un driver Alsa.

ENx

----------

## Josuke

confermo non è un driver alsa quello...il driver per quella scheda sta in alsa-drivers

----------

## Yans

cerri niente da fare invece di caricare il M snd-card-emu10k1 adesso nella versione recente di alsa e snd-emu10k1  che e gia caricato. ho controllato permessi tutto, ma niente sempre lo stesso errore fra poco ci rinuncio a sto alsa sarò proprio sfigato perché anche sul mio portatile che il modulo e via qualcosa mi succede la stessa cosa con sto amixer del ****     :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comunque grazie a tutti....

----------

## cerri

secondo me potrebbe essere un prob di devfs che non aggiorna correttamente /dev.

Ricontrolla i settaggi di devfs.

----------

